# Plenty of fish



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Ive just read tommy's "embarrassing moments" thread and it got me thinking. Ive NEVER been on a dating website. Im 27 and Ive never even looked on one, well up until now haha... Maybe it was the stigma surrounding the whole thing, who knows.

Anyway, after a quick search there's loads of pretty girls on their, WTF?? I was expecting whales and munters all day long :laugh:

I mean, seriously, a hot lass just needs to leave the house and she will have all sorts of men giving her attention. Some of these lasses are stunning 21 year olds etc, Im confused as to why the f*ck they are on a dating website?

Maybe Im old fashioned without even realizing it, but it seems odd to me.

Any thoughts lasses, would you or do you use a dating site?

What about the blokes? Personally i don't mind being single and can't ever see me being in need of a relationship so badly that I'd advertise myself on the internet.

The whole concept just seems weird to me.

Am I missing out haha??


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Those pics are taken 20 years ago and when u meet she a monster


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Its not 'really' a dating site, its a meet to fook site....regardless of what they describe themselves as.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ps, have never used POF myself, i use sites that have my actual intention plainly put....


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

can I use you then?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Be careful of what you wish for, you just may get it:lol:

Take your time understanding a woman, you took a long time understanding your self.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ser said:


> Ps, have never used POF myself, i use sites that have my actual intention plainly put....


What?

Direct approach?

Shocked actually.

Well, I never

So

Are ever thinking of visiting the US?

Or, its ok, I probably could square it with the wife...lol

Not

Love you chick

You are good people, and that goes for your future husband Brian.

Cheers


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> can I use you then?


I don't tend to meet folks for fun through here......but if you find me....then i will probably be up for a bash at ya, as long as your not an a-hole(can spot their profiles a mile away) POF is just a 'share std site as far as i am concerned....i go to actual swinging sites, where folks take care of their sexual health....cause if they don't, word spreads faster than the disease they are spreading:lol:



hackskii said:


> Be careful of what you wish for, you just may get it:lol:
> 
> Take your time understanding a woman, you took a long time understanding your self.


Look around you Scott, most here still haven't taken the time to look for the understanding themselves:crying: SOOOO frustrating....

I agree about understanding the other(but thats NOT what we do, its sex only, no understanding, getting to know etc) but in principle, i DO agree

Btw,i am female(for those that don't know)....and even i can't understand most women:laugh:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

never used POF and dont have facebook, still get plenty of action though


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hackskii said:


> What?
> 
> Direct approach?
> 
> ...


Am hoping to visit at some point Scott, folks are trying to talk me into the arnolds under 68kg....maybe some day we actually planned to come over with the wee ones, but that then means you will have to meet us for a drink once they are asleep in our room......do you trust us not to date rape you? :lol:

When we do finalise the plans you will be the first to know, cause i am expecting to meet the whole clan and you be our guide around LA, nothing flash, just good food, happy family times and alot of chitchat

and then we will date rape you:laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

oh....and we very much love you too sweetie:wub: We need to get over as i have missed so much!!! Bet the wee one isn't so wee anymore!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

its handy for us older people as i dont get out much and wouldnt rearly meet anyone otherwise gets harder as you get older to meet people your own age


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I use to be on there and tried to take it seriously but never met anyone I really liked on there and I don't think one person was how they described themselves to be.

I joined it again last week. To troll


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I use to be on there and tried to take it seriously but never met anyone I really liked on there and I don't think one person was how they described themselves to be.
> 
> I joined it again last week. To troll


Dont lie Kay! You signed up to get some SEEEXXXXYYY TTIIIMMMEEE!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> its handy for us older people as i dont get out much and wouldnt rearly meet anyone otherwise gets harder as you get older to meet people your own age


this!

and there are some good women on there but they are disheartened by the attitude of the blokes and they take hard work to get a date with but are worth it!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

nowhereboy said:


> What about the blokes? Personally i don't mind being single and can't ever see me being in need of a relationship so badly that I'd advertise myself on the internet.


It's not about relationships mate lol

Could quite easily spend an afternoon on there and line up 4 dates for next week. Be hard pressed to do that in an afternoon in a bar. No issue with it at all. Most single people under 23 will have a POF profile... almost as common as Facebook.

All you have to do it talk to them with a bit of common courtesy and you'll stand apart from the majority of males on the site.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

They don't want dating, they want rogerin. FACT. The pics are 10years old. Or the profiles are fake. The fit ones who are on the Internet and not out in the real world pulling, is because they are mentalists and stabbed their ex boyfriends and every one in their area knows it so they avoid. Have fun and play safe (meaning a stab vest not a condom, after all if she gets pregnant, you on the next plane to Nashville, besides who says she's just banging you?)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

As I'm over 40 the only women on there that I've seen are hopeless divorcees looking for another bloke to rip off.

Serious though I never know what to put/say other than the polite boring basics, so many want to know what car you have & somehow a moggy minor doesn't cut it! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Dont lie Kay! You signed up to get some SEEEXXXXYYY TTIIIMMMEEE!


Tbf I don't need to join a dating site to get a quick rub.

That's what Facebook is for


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

latblaster said:


> As I'm over 40 the only women on there that I've seen are hopeless divorcees looking for another bloke to rip off.
> 
> Serious though I never know what to put/say other than the polite boring basics, so many want to know what car you have & somehow a moggy minor doesn't cut it! :lol:


Just put, 'massive build, big abs, handsome guy, I look like changing Tatum and brad Pitts love child, I have a Audi rs4 day to day and a Lamborghini for the weekend, I have a massive house and bank account but I dress too flash and women sense this out in a club so I'm on here to blend in and not look flash, so if you fancy a fu... Date inbox me and I'll get my chauffeur to come collect you.'

Then you go round pretend to be the chauffeur and asses the situation, if she's fit come clean and if she judges you she's a whore regardless, if she's a pig take her to a flash restaurant and sat he's at table 13 waiting enjoy.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I joined it again last week. To troll


That's all I used mine for, maybe got 2 or 3 replies out of 20 messages I sent

The slags lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Take your time understanding a woman


no man on this earth understands women, not now, not ever.. Fact


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ser said:


> i go to actual swinging sites, where folks take care of their sexual health....cause if they don't, word spreads faster than the disease they are spreading:lol


what about fabswingers? Im a member of that..


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Are there any legit dating sites anymore then ? Or are they all full of slappers ?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Tbf I don't need to join a dating site to get a quick rub.
> 
> That's what Facebook is for


am i missing something here? facebook dating?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> am i missing something here? facebook dating?


I think she meant from the people she knows on facebook.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I need to join this site.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> Are there any legit dating sites anymore then ? Or are they all full of slappers ?


Smooch is a good one. Met my current lass on there. It's free to join and send messages too.

Also met a proper mentalist the first time I tried it but they aren't as common as you might think.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I use to be on there and tried to take it seriously but never met anyone I really liked on there and I don't think one person was how they described themselves to be.
> 
> I joined it again last week. To troll


haha that's exactly what Ive been doing. Place is full of cretins, trolling is much more fun!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

andysutils said:


> what about fabswingers? Im a member of that..


Very hard work for single males... a few dimonds in the rough though (from what I'm told)

How have you found it?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Very hard work for single males... a few dimonds in the rough though (from what I'm told)
> 
> How have you found it?


i didnt look on it for long, seemed a bit hostile, hard to explain, im not single though, i am looking to share the love. 

Just gotta convince the other half to do the same, she keeps asking me and it comes up would I share her with another woman, vice versa etc, she likes girls you see which was a confession i was more than happy to hear :wub: :wub: :thumbup1: :blush:

she always says no way i would never do that... but i think she secretly would and is thinking about it more than once


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Smooch is a good one. Met my current lass on there. It's free to join and send messages too.
> 
> Also met a proper mentalist the first time I tried it but they aren't as common as you might think.


lol, so you have a new missus then


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, so you have a new missus then


Err not exactly lol...I forgave her for being a silly b1tch the other day and we've sorted things out.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Err not exactly lol...I forgave her for being a silly b1tch the other day and we've sorted things out.


I know dickhead. I was just busting your balls


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I love plenty of fish

Especially the tinned tuna:whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> I love plenty of fish
> 
> Especially the tinned tuna:whistling:


So bad but i still laughed at it :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Some people are just plain annoying


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

lool funny thread


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Some people are just plain annoying
> 
> View attachment 103303


string him along.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

kingdale said:


> string him along.


Ok


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hehehe


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103306
> 
> 
> Hehehe


send him some naughty "recent" photos


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> send him some naughty "recent" photos


and report back here with the pics and comments


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> send him some naughty "recent" photos


Il send him some of u if u want? Just PM me them...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il send him some of u if u want? Just PM me them...


PM me your number and i'll sort you out


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103306
> 
> 
> Hehehe


Lmao Lisa


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> PM me your number and i'll sort you out


Give me more details about the pics first, just so I can be sure they will be quality enough to be stored on my phone..


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103306
> 
> 
> Hehehe


That's pretty low tbh. You dunno what mental state this guy is in, you know there is an ignore function on POF so use it.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Calum just wants a chat and maybe meet up for some bum fun/coffee


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> That's pretty low tbh. You dunno what mental state this guy is in, you know there is an ignore function on POF so use it.


Tbh it's not my problem, if someone is going to be on there they are going to get weirdos (me) which I accept as does everyone else... I will write what I like as does he. Lighten up OMR!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

was on there a while back one of them got me to open fb thing,so then i added a load of pof girls on there, they were all sqaubling and bitching at each other it was good fun at the time


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Tbh it's not my problem, if someone is going to be on there they are going to get weirdos (me) which I accept as does everyone else... I will write what I like as does he. Lighten up OMR!


Oh right, that makes it OK then. I'll lighten up if you grow up.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Give me more details about the pics first, just so I can be sure they will be quality enough to be stored on my phone..


Do look a mug to you Kay??

I won't be broadcasting details about my oiled up naked body, vascular piece and handsome features for all to see


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> That's pretty low tbh. You dunno what mental state this guy is in, you know there is an ignore function on POF so use it.


I'm afraid I'm with you on this one. There could well be a chance that this guy is actually looking for something that isn't just sex and imagine how damaging it could be to his self esteem if someone strings him along and asks him out then stands him up. Idk maybe I'm just being an old fart!

However if he replied saying " yea I want to finger your pink bits" or something creepy then I'd play the games


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Oh right, that makes it OK then. I'll lighten up if you grow up.


Think u are taking this a bit serious.

I done it, don't care I done it tbh and don't care if someone has an opinion on if I should or shouldn't of.

Someone went into the back of my car in tesco car park the other day, i got out and told the bloke he was an absolute idiot and should be looking where he was going, he got abusive so I told him to fuk off. As I should of and I done what anyone would of done when someone bumps into your car. Now technically he could of went into the back of my car cos he was daydreaming about perhaps something that had upset him, or perhaps his eyesight was going, then snapped at me so over the top because of them things again. But it's not my problem and no1 else would think that before jumping out their car when someone has gone into the back of it. It's the same thing. I'm not living my life walking on egg shells to save upsetting anyone I don't know by accident.

Turn it the other way round. I could have a mental illness that getting that many messages in the first place would freak me out, make me feel paranoid etc but he didn't think of that before sending all his messages.

That's all I gota say on it and if anyone wants to call me a b1tch crack on


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> That's pretty low tbh. You dunno what mental state this guy is in, you know there is an ignore function on POF so use it.


mental state?? :lol: Horny id say.

loser...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Think u are taking this a bit serious.
> 
> I done it, don't care I done it tbh and don't care if someone has an opinion on if I should or shouldn't of.
> 
> ...


Bitch on crack!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Think u are taking this a bit serious.
> 
> I done it, don't care I done it tbh and don't care if someone has an opinion on if I should or shouldn't of.
> 
> ...


youre bang out of order lisa


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Bitch on crack!


Dam right! I gota say, good stuff, thanks for getting it for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Think u are taking this a bit serious.
> 
> I done it, don't care I done it tbh and don't care if someone has an opinion on if I should or shouldn't of.
> 
> ...


If you had a mental illness and were going to get paranoid by a load of messages on PoF, then why would you join it.

But hey, provided you are OK, nothing else matters right ?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

yay another POF thread :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Think u are taking this a bit serious.
> 
> I done it, don't care I done it tbh and don't care if someone has an opinion on if I should or shouldn't of.
> 
> ...


tbh no need to kick off. did you give him a chance to pay up/call his insurance or just go straight in to raging? From the sounds of it the latter.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Think u are taking this a bit serious.
> 
> I done it, don't care I done it tbh and don't care if someone has an opinion on if I should or shouldn't of.
> 
> ...


Bitch


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Think u are taking this a bit serious.
> 
> I done it, don't care I done it tbh and don't care if someone has an opinion on if I should or shouldn't of.
> 
> ...


But what you said to the guy wasn't an accident... And it's not really the same as the car park story because the guy hit you it was provoked. All the guy on pof did was ask how your day was...? And tbf if you had a mental illness were people messaging you freaked you out then you really shouldn't be on a site like pof....

Just my 2 cents, not having a dig


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> tbh no need to kick off. did you give him a chance to pay up/call his insurance or just go straight in to raging? From the sounds of it the latter.


There wasn't any damage luckily enough! I was fukin annoyed when I got out the car and just said why on earth weren't u looking where u were going before seeing the back, he was just like no it was u, do I said no it weren't u flipping idiot I had to stop reversing and quickly pull forward as I saw u coming and u still went in the back of me. He called me a dirty slut so I told him he was blind old bastard and to fuk off and it went on for 10 more seconds. Bit of action for the day I suppose


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> But what you said to the guy wasn't an accident... And it's not really the same as the car park story because the guy hit you it was provoked. All the guy on pof did was ask how your day was...? And tbf if you had a mental illness were people messaging you freaked you out then you really shouldn't be on a site like pof....
> 
> Just my 2 cents, not having a dig


lol, old man river was the one saying about the mental illness and kay just used the same example in reverse. the point isnt valid at all.

You all need to jump down from that high horse. That guy is probably loving himself right now and confidence has shot through the roof. If it was a guy doing this we would all be having a laugh with it. Because gullible people are funny.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The guy sent 5 messages got **** all reply and didn't get the hint when he was ignored the 1st 4 times

he deserves to be trolled and made a mockery of


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> But what you said to the guy wasn't an accident... And it's not really the same as the car park story because the guy hit you it was provoked. All the guy on pof did was ask how your day was...? And tbf if you had a mental illness were people messaging you freaked you out then you really shouldn't be on a site like pof....
> 
> Just my 2 cents, not having a dig


Thing is everyone is digging that's exactly what it is when someone starts questioning something you do and making out you are out of order for it. It's not even an opinion it is digging lol. I'm not arguing about it I'm just saying.

No I shouldn't be on a dating site if I had such a mental illness, but not should he if he would let a message like that effect him.

What about all the guys that go on dates on there to get a [email protected] and lie about what they are after and completely go and break someones heart? They all try to doit, that's POF for u and probably a lot more damaging. But who cares? No1


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> The guy sent 5 messages got **** all reply and didn't get the hint when he was ignored the 1st 4 times
> 
> he deserves to be trolled and made a mockery of


definitely


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

This sh*t changed after big trevs plenty of fish joke...cant be bothered to read all the long posts and what not so if anyone would care to sum it up for us (the back bone of Great Britain) hard at work, it wouldnt go un noticed..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

naked pictures to really rub his face in it


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> This sh*t changed after big trevs plenty of fish joke...cant be bothered to read all the long posts and what not so if anyone would care to sum it up for us (the back bone of Great Britain) hard at work, it wouldnt go un noticed..


somet about kay gettin hit in the rear then bein called a dirty slut for it, then sendin some pics of bredas oiled up immaculate man piece to a guy on pof who shes been ignoring because hes not rich


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, old man river was the one saying about the mental illness and kay just used the same example in reverse. the point isnt valid at all.
> 
> You all need to jump down from that high horse. That guy is probably loving himself right now and confidence has shot through the roof. If it was a guy doing this we would all be having a laugh with it. Because gullible people are funny.


If it was a guy doing it all we'd hear from Kay is that men are all bastards ,and doesnt he know how sensitive women are etc. I dont use POF,never have done, but as someone has mentioned that there is an ignore button why not just do that?

Stringing along over the internet is no different to cyber bullying which is the topic of the day which has resulted in suicides.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ahahahaha that guy is probably in the pub now bragging to all his mates thats hes pulled a fit bird off of POF :lol:

Well played Kay, well played.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

zack amin said:


> somet about kay gettin hit in the rear then bein called a dirty slut for it, then sendin some pics of bredas oiled up immaculate man piece to a guy on pof who shes been ignoring because hes not rich


summed up perfectly


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cant be that bad.... thats how me and my girlfriend met..... though we tell people we met in the gym


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If it was a guy doing it all we'd hear from Kay is that men are all bastards ,and doesnt he know how sensitive women are etc. I dont use POF,never have done, but as someone has mentioned that there is an ignore button why not just do that?
> 
> Stringing along over the internet is no different to cyber bullying which is the topic of the day which has resulted in suicides.


Well then kay would be right...men are bastards :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> This sh*t changed after big trevs plenty of fish joke...cant be bothered to read all the long posts and what not so if anyone would care to sum it up for us (the back bone of Great Britain) hard at work, it wouldnt go un noticed..


kay chatted to a guy she flashed her clout he sh1t himself and ran a mile .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well then kay would be right...men are bastards :lol:


I spent the first 3 years of my relationship with my missus trying to prove to her that not all men are bastards,was the hardest 3 years of my life and at times I wanted to give up and walk out, glad I didnt now,lol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If it was a guy doing it all we'd hear from Kay is that men are all bastards ,and doesnt he know how sensitive women are etc. I dont use POF,never have done, but as someone has mentioned that there is an ignore button why not just do that?
> 
> *Stringing along over the internet is no different to cyber bullying which is the topic of the day which has resulted in suicides*.


u can't be serious


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> I'm afraid I'm with you on this one. There could well be a chance that this guy is actually looking for something that isn't just sex and imagine how damaging it could be to his self esteem if someone strings him along and asks him out then stands him up. Idk maybe I'm just being an old fart!
> 
> However if he replied saying " yea I want to finger your pink bits" or something creepy then I'd play the games


I want to finger your pink bits :thumb:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> u can't be serious


Of course I am. I dont mean stringing along has resulted in suicides,but cyber bullying has.

What if this guy happily chats away,she carries on with her "joke" to the point the guy thinks she's the one before she fvcks him off and he feels crushed? Whose to say that the next thought that goes through his head isnt "I thought she was the one but she fvcked me about,no point any more?"

There are a lot of weak people out there that are at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

FFS looks like it ain't me who needs the tampons today.

Can I claim I am being cyber bullied for being called a cyber bully and sending a light hearted joke that was 99.9% guaranteed to of cheered an ugly guy up today and not made him commit suicide that he should of been sent after messaging me a million times trying to troll and be annoying himself?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Breda said:


> u can't be serious


Why not ? It's something that happens all too often. People who are vunerable shouldn't use these sites, but they do, as they often lack in self esteem or self belief to talk to people face to face, it's easy to say hi to someone from behind a keyboard. Now I admit this guy is persistant, 6 or whatever it was, unanswered messages should have been hint enough, but any normal person would have replied with "Sorry, you aren't my type, please stop messaging me", but no, for sh!ts and giggles, it's gonna get played out over a forum. Maybe he'll never see it, or maybe the intention is to wind him up to the point of him sending all manner of photo's then get them on here, and post him the link.

Anyone who thinks that's a cool thing to do needs help, seriously.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

this place always keeps giving :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I spent the first 3 years of my relationship with my missus trying to prove to her that not all men are bastards,was the hardest 3 years of my life and at times I wanted to give up and walk out, glad I didnt now,lol.


lol, i was the opposite...a bastard for 3 years and then decided its not the way to be...however, i have been a bastard and just like any gear user is never natty, once a bastard, always a bastard, i just suppress it constantly


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If it was a guy doing it all we'd hear from Kay is that men are all bastards ,and doesnt he know how sensitive women are etc. I dont use POF,never have done, but as someone has mentioned that there is an ignore button why not just do that?
> 
> Stringing along over the internet is no different to cyber bullying which is the topic of the day which has resulted in suicides.


you can get your cyber bullies named and shamed by law now


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

lisa, update us when calum23 replies pls


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Of course I am. I dont mean stringing along has resulted in suicides,but cyber bullying has.
> 
> What if this guy happily chats away,she carries on with her "joke" to the point the guy thinks she's the one before she fvcks him off and he feels crushed? Whose to say that the next thought that goes through his head isnt "I thought she was the one but she fvcked me about,no point any more?"
> 
> There are a lot of weak people out there that are at the bottom of the barrel.


That's Internet dating! I could think he was gorgeous and be chatting away to him then he suddenly says something I don't like and I stop speaking to him anyway!

This is getting beyond rediculous


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> this place always keeps giving :laugh:


there was a jamaican on jeremy kyle today(yes i did fcukall today) it turned out the baby was his


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> That's Internet dating! I could think he was gorgeous and be chatting away to him then he suddenly says something I don't like and I stop speaking to him anyway!
> 
> This is getting beyond rediculous


its disgusting, shame on you kay, now if you just proceed to get your bits out and show them pics we can all move on, ill get the doller bills out


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Of course I am. I dont mean stringing along has resulted in suicides,but cyber bullying has.
> 
> What if this guy happily chats away,she carries on with her "joke" to the point the guy thinks she's the one before she fvcks him off and he feels crushed? Whose to say that the next thought that goes through his head isnt "I thought she was the one but she fvcked me about,no point any more?"
> 
> There are a lot of weak people out there that are at the bottom of the barrel.


Mate if he thinks she's the one and tops himself over a few messages sent on the www then he's an idiot ffs... come on man it aint that deep


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

zack amin said:


> its disgusting, shame on you kay, now if you just proceed to get your bits out and show them pics we can all move on, ill get the doller bills out


I'll get the coppers out... Makin it hail


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Breda said:


> Mate if he thinks she's the one and tops himself over a few messages sent on the www then he's an idiot ffs... come on man it aint that deep


Promise me you'll never apply to work for the samaritans ? :beer:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> Mate if he thinks she's the one and tops himself over a few messages sent on the www then he's an idiot ffs... come on man it aint that deep


I agree that obviously if someone does something like that they have some sort of problem but they dont need some stuck up cow to send them over the edge,they would need help. Unfortunately these days peoples attitudes is too often a "I dont care attitude" when we all have an obligation towards others,whether we like it or not.

Anyway,


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Why not ? It's something that happens all too often. People who are vunerable shouldn't use these sites, but they do, as they often lack in self esteem or self belief to talk to people face to face, it's easy to say hi to someone from behind a keyboard. Now I admit this guy is persistant, 6 or whatever it was, unanswered messages should have been hint enough, but any normal person would have replied with "Sorry, you aren't my type, please stop messaging me", but no, for sh!ts and giggles, it's gonna get played out over a forum. Maybe he'll never see it, or maybe the intention is to wind him up to the point of him sending all manner of photo's then get them on here, and post him the link.
> 
> Anyone who thinks that's a cool thing to do needs help, seriously.


All this speculatin the he's vulnerable or whatever is ridiculous. He's just the average guy on pof pestering another chick tryin to get his end wet.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Stuck up cow now lol

You don't know me or the effect it may have on me calling me that.

Infact I might go and think about topping myself over it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Promise me you'll never apply to work for the samaritans ? :beer:


You have my word


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Stuck up cow now lol
> 
> You don't know me or the effect it may have on me calling me that.
> 
> Infact I might go and think about topping myself over it


hmmm that reminds me or ashcrappers thread`what would you do if you found a dead pretty bird` :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> hmmm that reminds me or ashcrappers thread`what would you do if you found a dead pretty bird` :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

pmsl gotta love UK-M drama's, some of you guys would be great on eastenders


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

someone who sends message after message with no response has a thick skin and is used to rejection or he would of gotten upset after the first message was ignored......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> someone who sends message after message with no response has a thick skin and is used to rejection or he would of gotten upset after the first message was ignored......


your right scooby`s still alive .


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ewen said:


> your right scooby`s still alive .


 :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> someone who sends message after message with no response has a thick skin and is used to rejection or he would of gotten upset after the first message was ignored......


or hes a serial stalker and probs sitting outside kays house in his long brown coat and camera


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

zack amin said:


> or hes a serial stalker and probs sitting outside kays house in his long brown coat and camera


like ewen just said.... scooby is still alive so anything is possible!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i admire his dedication, although puttin the p*s*y on a pedistal doesnt help. hes got drive asnd determination, i hope he keeps trying maybe on day hell get his kay


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> i admire his dedication, although puttin the p*s*y on a pedistal doesnt help. hes got drive asnd determination, i hope he keeps trying maybe on day hell get his kay


if he put as much effort in to the gym than he does stalking women he`ll be better than dozza .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I bet everyone in here including the ones commenting about my message being bad has said something or other about scooby before. Bullies.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I bet everyone in here including the ones commenting about my message being bad has said something or other about scooby before. Bullies.


i like scooby just a harmless kid, cracks me up, you should marry him


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I joined last week, same as OP I've never done anything like this but all the youngsters are doing it these days so it must be acceptable now. You hear of so many couples getting together through dating websites. I've not had any attention as of yet, but I think much like the real world - you have to put the work in by messaging girls, that or I'm dog ugly...

I think if you're going to find a wife you're going to have to pay for it by joining a site like Match.com.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

rectus said:


> I joined last week, same as OP I've never done anything like this but all the youngsters are doing it these days so it must be acceptable now. You hear of so many couples getting together through dating websites. I've not had any attention as of yet, but I think much like the real world - you have to put the work in by messaging girls, that or I'm dog ugly...
> 
> I think if you're going to find a wife you're going to have to pay for it by joining a site like Match.com.


or import one like the other middle age fat ugly guys


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

rectus said:


> I joined last week, same as OP I've never done anything like this but all the youngsters are doing it these days so it must be acceptable now. You hear of so many couples getting together through dating websites. I've not had any attention as of yet, but I think much like the real world - you have to put the work in by messaging girls, that or I'm dog ugly...
> 
> I think if you're going to find a wife you're going to have to pay for it by joining a site like Match.com.


Your name isn't Calum is it?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh he messaged me back btw and he's blatantly taking the p1ss out of my message a bit so don't worry everyone he's still with us!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ive clearly missed something here and who is scooby? Im sure i'll figure it out if I can be bothered to continue reading.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Your name isn't Calum is it?


No...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh he messaged me back btw and he's blatantly taking the p1ss out of my message a bit so don't worry everyone he's still with us!


screen print


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103323


That's not a p1ss take... Looks like he's being serious Kay.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i think he could do better


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Nah he's even copied the way I done the kisses. He's playing along and that's it. Even if he is being serious I've caused the guy no harm whatsoever and it was a joke everyone needs to get over


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I might even message him back again as a laugh lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Your name isn't Calum is it?


Oh I get what you're referencing now, what a horrid person you are. I will use this as a warning for myself and start off my messages to the ladies with "Are you a troll?". Love will find me soon I am sure...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh he messaged me back btw and he's blatantly taking the p1ss out of my message a bit so don't worry everyone he's still with us!


Screen shot of reply please

edit: never mind


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Actually I don't think the guy is joking. I just think he's an idiot!


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Breda said:


> Screen shot of reply please


Shes already posted it mate


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

rectus said:


> Oh I get what you're referencing now, what a horrid person you are. I will use this as a warning for myself and start off my messages to the ladies with "Are you a troll?". Love will find me soon I am sure...


Lol


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Kay, give us some clues about your pof profile. We can play a game then a see who finds you first.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Mez said:


> Kay, give us some clues about your pof profile. We can play a game then a see who finds you first.


It's rude, sarcastic, obnoxious, states the guy has to have a 6 pack so really Calum didn't do any favours to himself messaging me without one and I mention My love for McDonald's. Pretty much sums it up


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> Shes already posted it mate


Seen it mate! as you say he's an idiot

Carry on trolling Kay


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103323


iPhone battery is ****e eh, android all the way!

Wait this is the wrong thread.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

He does have a 6 pack tho i think its lager


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

So has there been any actual pumplex pics? And no! me nuh want see bredas rifle


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> Seen it mate! as you say he's an idiot
> 
> Carry on trolling Kay


Oh I will lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mez said:


> Kay, give us some clues about your pof profile. We can play a game then a see who finds you first.


http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=47195177

no wonder he messaged her


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

ewen said:


> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=47195177
> 
> no wonder he messaged her


Kay I'm shocked !

Right I'll be back in half hour, gonna join pof.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope you never bump in to the man somehow Kay, this is how all the great sexual assault stories start


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

noticed a lot of people appear to be getting quite upset over these nasty internet trolls. trolling is bad and you shouldnt do it, we are dealing with real people with real feelings and they could cry and not sleep and be put off their food because they feel bad because they got trolled. I certainly wouldnt do that. bad people


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kay lol

About Me

Just having a look to see whos on here at the moment really.

I'm a busy girl and have a 3 yr old boy who keeps me very occupied ontop of training and work.

Not really a mad drinker but love a good laugh.

Umm I'm actually ill and very bored which is why I've signed up because I'm going brain dead two days into being laid up in bed lol.

There's no point me replying if u aren't my type, not me being rude.. There's just no point I don't win any prizes and you gain nothing me telling you you aren't my type lol.

I'm pretty normal I think for a chick.. Apart from an obsession with food as I diet a lot so when I say I love McDonald's I really really do mean it. I can be grumpy at times but at other times come out with the rudest most disgusting things girls shouldn't say.

Umm as for guys I guess I just like normal ones of them too. With a nice smile and 6 pack 

PS no bisexuals, lezzas, swingers, 'big boned' or junky type people... And if u only got one or rubbish pics there's a 99.9% chance I won't reply.

Happy fishing


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hahaha see rude obnoxious sarcastic with a mention of McDonald's


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't find "Lisa" anywhere ?


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=47195177
> 
> no wonder he messaged her


Ewen... you seem to have found Kay's profile rather quickly....was she on your favourites list ? :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hahaha there are some soppy sensitive fcukers in here today lmao


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

richgearguy said:


> Ewen... you seem to have found Kay's profile rather quickly....was she on your favourites list ? :lol:


That's not Kay, no six pack. Did you see the one below



Looks like she ate Kay.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

@Kaywoodham ive just red the message you sent, whats the chances that i can bang you for a cup of coffee aswell??


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> @Kaywoodham ive just red the message you sent, whats the chances that i can bang you for a cup of coffee aswell??


And a biscuit?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> And a biscuit?


that biscuit better be a chocolate hob nob or a jaffa cake


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> And a biscuit?


a white chocolate finger with a pink center


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

richgearguy said:


> Ewen... you seem to have found Kay's profile rather quickly....was she on your favourites list ? :lol:


Scooby don't have sh1t on me


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> a white chocolate finger with a pink center


As @Ashcrapper said. Jaffa cake or not happening. Make that a box. Very Moreish


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

PLENTY OF FISH!

I THOUGHT THIS THREAD WOULD BE ABOUT SALMON , POLLACK , MACKEREL, TUNA , COD AND HADDOCK LIKE!


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> that biscuit better be a chocolate hob nob or a jaffa cake


what's a chocolate nob ???


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> As @Ashcrapper said. Jaffa cake or not happening. Make that a box. Very Moreish


if i can dip my finger in your box ill get you a box of any biscuit you want


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> if i can dip my finger in your box ill get you a box of any biscuit you want


It's a done deal baby!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

richgearguy said:


> what's a chocolate nob ???


Ask @Breda


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

richgearguy said:


> what's a chocolate nob ???


check your inbox ive just had the fondue out


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's a done deal baby!


i hope your not trolling me too or ill kill myself


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ask @Breda


 :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ask @Breda


you might as well tell him chick


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It's like having a chocolate cornetto. The more u have the tastier it gets...


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's like having a chocolate cornetto. The more u have the tastier it gets...


when we off for the coffee? im mentally unstable dont leave me hanging


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> when we off for the coffee? im mentally unstable dont leave me hanging


I'm booked up with 'coffee dates' this week will have to be the end of next week...


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm booked up with 'coffee dates' this week will have to be the end of next week...


ok, well dont make it any later because my biscuit will go soggy, and no one like a soggy bicuit!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> ok, well dont make it any later because my biscuit will go soggy, and no one like a soggy bicuit!


Ok babes


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OP u wana start the thread again and il stay out of it?lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> kay chatted to a guy she flashed her clout he sh1t himself and ran a mile .


That's happenened a few times actually. Maybe I should think about shaving for the first time in my life. Seems to attract creepy crawlies.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm 13mins late for gym now after reading this entertaining thread


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> That's happenened a few times actually. Maybe I should think about shaving for the first time in my life. Seems to attract creepy crawlies.


send me before and after shots , i like a nice transformation


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Hahaha there are some soppy sensitive fcukers in here today lmao


And you could say that there are some self righteous, ignorant cvnts too, in the interest of keeping the thread alive.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And I thought I got moody on my period...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

hate to say it but its getting a bit tasty in here


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> your right scooby`s still alive .


Bully


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Reading this thread at 6am and it's entertaining enough to keep me awake

Here's to hoping it gets even better


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> Reading this thread at 6am and it's entertaining enough to keep me awake
> 
> Here's to hoping it gets even better


Unless kay takes rascal18 for that coffee and samples his soggy biscuit while shinning bredas chocolate corneto and streaming it live on here i cant see it getting any more lively


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Unless kay takes rascal18 for that coffee and samples his soggy biscuit while shinning bredas chocolate corneto and streaming it live on here i cant see it getting any more lively


Or callum23 turns out to be a sexual predator the likes of which the world has never seen, and upon seeing this thread seeks revenge on everyone who has posted mocking him........ Anally


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ashcrapper said:


> noticed a lot of people appear to be getting quite upset over these nasty internet trolls. trolling is bad and you shouldnt do it, we are dealing with real people with real feelings and they could cry and not sleep and be put off their food because they feel bad because they got trolled. I certainly wouldnt do that. bad people


You have such a nice sensitive heart.

You should be promoted to moderator.



ewen said:


> kay lol
> 
> About Me
> 
> ...


Well, I d say 3 out of 6 aint bad:lol:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Not right doing that to someone even if he is a pesky ****er. Best just ignoring/blocking them.

What goes around comes around as they say, no doubt this stems from hurt before.

Bit sad and pathetic really.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Soggy biscuits, hairy clouts you could film an episode of badger watch in, weirdos and stalkers

Only skimmed through but have I got the jist of this thread? :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Zola said:


> Not right doing that to someone even if he is a pesky ****er. Best just ignoring/blocking them.
> 
> What goes around comes around as they say, no doubt this stems from hurt before.
> 
> Bit sad and pathetic really.


Ah FFS lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

really bored tonight was hoping it would kick off in here again


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> And you could say that there are some self righteous, ignorant cvnts too, in the interest of keeping the thread alive.


Don't beat around the bush old man name names. Allow the self righteous, ignorant cvnts to respond to your accusation

In the interest of keepin the thread alive n all


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Breda said:


> Don't beat around the bush old man name names. Allow the self righteous, ignorant cvnts to respond to your accusation
> 
> In the interest of keepin the thread alive n all


Nah, i'm done with it. Besides I need to cut my toenails. Far more important.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> really bored tonight was hoping it would kick off in here again


Yh not happening tonight jake, however if you are bored my inbox welcomes naked pictures


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Nah, i'm done with it. Besides I need to cut my toenails. Far more important.


Well thats my Friday night entertainment out the window i might as well log off and go sleep


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Breda said:


> Well thats my Friday night entertainment out the window i might as well log off and go sleep


I could video me cutting my toenails if you like, it's a real suspense thing, never know when you could get one in the eye !!!!!


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

99% grenades on dating sites!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> I could video me cutting my toenails if you like, it's a real suspense thing, never know when you could get one in the eye !!!!!


I'd enjoy watching that but if you could include slow mo's of the exact moment each nail is finally clipped and said clipping takes to the air i'd appreciate that


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'd enjoy watching that but if you could include slow mo's of the exact moment each nail is finally clipped and said clipping takes to the air i'd appreciate that


It's actually proving more amusing watching me trying to get my legs bent around seeing as I have mad DOMS from squats n deads on wednesday !!! And my fking calves keep cramping... lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm glad cutting your toenails is more important than me mentally harming someone and perhaps causing them to self harm. U r so selfish OMR!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> squats n deads on wednesday


screw doing them on the same day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

kingdale said:


> screw doing them on the same day.


Yeah not one of my better ideas !


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm glad cutting your toenails is more important than me mentally harming someone and perhaps causing them to self harm. U r so selfish OMR!


Would you give a **** if he did do something to himself ?


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah FFS lol


Ha still getting some stick for that luv stop everyone getting upset you have my full consent to lead me on cos i'd be made up getting some attention from a hot female even if she was taking the pi?? out of me ha


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

hometrainer said:


> its handy for us older people as i dont get out much and wouldnt rearly meet anyone otherwise gets harder as you get older to meet people your own age


Feeling old, not meeting anyone, the gym is a great place to meet peopl....... ahhh wait your hometrainer:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

the people that use these sites know exactly what to expect, 80% time wasters, 15% semi serious and 5% see it through...as a sex site.

Most on there take the p1ss out of their usage of said site and when they speak to their mates...even if *they* take it seriously...they know what it is and downplay it.

Most folk are on there taking the p1ss, and if they get a [email protected] out of it then they take it....

No one in their right mind takes POF seriously, i am without doubt that the odd times happen where it turns into 'something' but until it did, both parties were still [email protected] numerous people through the site....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I had one contact me recently asking me if I would be a sperm donor for her. I thought it was a cheeky chat up line.

I humoured her and it turned out she wanted me to w4nk into a syrnge that she could squirt up her. I swear to god I am not joking. f4cked up!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> I had one contact me recently asking me if I would be a sperm donor for her. I thought it was a cheeky chat up line.
> 
> I humoured her and it turned out she wanted me to w4nk into a syrnge that she could squirt up her. I swear to god I am not joking. f4cked up!


ha ha dear god, help us, one of you is enough


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Ser said:


> the people that use these sites know exactly what to expect, 80% time wasters, 15% semi serious and 5% see it through...as a sex site.
> 
> *Most on there take the p1ss* out of their usage of said site and when they speak to their mates...even if *they* take it seriously...they know what it is and downplay it.
> 
> ...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Another failed Pof thread lol


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> Anyway, after a quick search there's loads of pretty girls on their, WTF?? I was expecting whales and munters all day long :laugh:
> 
> I mean, seriously, a hot lass just needs to leave the house and she will have all sorts of men giving her attention. Some of these lasses are stunning 21 year olds etc, Im confused as to why the f*ck they are on a dating website?


Aren't they normally all just fat chicks or men pretending to be hot chicks?

Anyway, I've never used a proper dating site (unless you count Badoo which I used for a day) - but I can see why people would - especially as they get older.

God I miss the Myspace days, where all that was needed was a bit of diffuse glow!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> the people that use these sites know exactly what to expect, 80% time wasters, 15% semi serious and 5% see it through...as a sex site.
> 
> Most on there take the p1ss out of their usage of said site and when they speak to their mates...even if *they* take it seriously...they know what it is and downplay it.
> 
> ...


There is that side to it, but there is a more serious side to it as well. Unfortunately with the way it works, it's easy to create a profile on there, and talk to people without having to talk to them face to face. There is a fair few people on there with some kind of MH history who just want a relationship, who come off there feeling demoralised and 100 times worse than when they went on. Should they have gone on there ? They have as much right as anyone else, but they aren't often prepared for rejection or anything untoward.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

She don't want much does she lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

User Name said:


> Aren't they normally all just fat chicks or men pretending to be hot chicks?
> 
> Anyway, I've never used a proper dating site (unless you count Badoo which I used for a day) - but I can see why people would - especially as they get older.
> 
> God I miss the Myspace days, where all that was needed was a bit of diffuse glow!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


Yeah they are. Or trolls lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> I had one contact me recently asking me if I would be a sperm donor for her. I thought it was a cheeky chat up line.
> 
> I humoured her and it turned out she wanted me to w4nk into a syrnge that she could squirt up her. I swear to god I am not joking. f4cked up!





vetran said:


> I hope you told her that she would have to be there to inject it instantly...otherwise the sperm would die:rolleyes:
> 
> Easier to just [email protected] her....and then spend the rest of your days being chased by CSA and the kid being told you didn't want to know:angry:
> 
> ...


My point exactly....


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

my profile was similar to vets althought my ideal first date was a quads and calves session. That girl in the screenprint above is exactly what 90% of the girls are like on there and it screams "i dont know what i want and i will text you every 20minutes the moment i have your phone number"


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I might go on now. See if there's anyone to wind up


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

User Name said:


> Aren't they normally all just fat chicks or men pretending to be hot chicks?
> 
> Anyway, I've never used a proper dating site (unless you count Badoo which I used for a day) - but I can see why people would - especially as they get older.
> 
> God I miss the Myspace days, where all that was needed was a bit of diffuse glow!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


No! its 'in fashion' atm for the young yins....i haven't used it personally but know alot of folk that do...and tbh, not one takes it from a serious point of view. I don't know of anyone of any age using it seriously....know some not so young yins using it...and its just for a laugh and whatever they can get out of it.



OldManRiver said:


> There is that side to it, but there is a more serious side to it as well. Unfortunately with the way it works, it's easy to create a profile on there, and talk to people without having to talk to them face to face. There is a fair few people on there with some kind of MH history who just want a relationship, who come off there feeling demoralised and 100 times worse than when they went on. Should they have gone on there ? They have as much right as anyone else, but they aren't often prepared for rejection or anything untoward.


It is now common knowledge that POf and others like it are for sex ONLY! If you want to find something more sustainable....pay! Thats the jist i get anyways...

as I said, i do not have a POF account, nor have i ever had one, i use sites that plainly state what they are for(what i am looking for)...and you still get weirdo's....that want more:rolleyes:

If i go into an adult store and am disgusted....i don't expect to be 'heard' in my concerns when i knew what i wa doing when i walked through the door! Whilst i agree that the younger ones have no respect for each other and the situ's they are entering....i am not niave enough to believe that they didn't know what to expect for one second regardless of MH, they went there to get a [email protected] and got attached to a pic or two....it happens when its sex only sites/pic posting sites etc as described!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

jake87 said:


> my profile was similar to vets althought my ideal first date was a quads and calves session. That girl in the screenprint above is exactly what 90% of the girls are like on there and it screams "i dont know what i want and i will text you every 20minutes the moment i have your phone number"


 mg:

Glad i don't have an account, cause i get more 'emotional' hassle from guys than i do from girls......on sex only/pic posting only sites....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Old man river youre on there aren't ya


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to be on POF back home and then rejoined here in Melbourne and met 2 real nice people, both just for friendship!

tbh it bores me a little, i get the same messages from the same people and most of them make me want to vomit! but like i said i have met 2 good friends so pretty happy with that


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Ser said:


> No! its 'in fashion' atm for the young yins....i haven't used it personally but know alot of folk that do...and tbh, not one takes it from a serious point of view. I don't know of anyone of any age using it seriously....know some not so young yins using it...and its just for a laugh and whatever they can get out of it.
> 
> It is now common knowledge that POf and others like it are for sex ONLY! If you want to find something more sustainable....pay! Thats the jist i get anyways...
> 
> ...


The world doesn't revolve around sex, there are plenty of PoF and other sites that are free that are looking for a normal relationship, it's just there are a large majority that do just want to get laid. Of course then you get the obligatory "No players, no bullsh!tters" on the profiles stating they got burnt by someone there. So yes a lot of people are naive, or just stupid. End of the day, the majority are just after a bunk up, but there are some who aren't, and there are some who are cvnts who deserve to be fked with, and there are those who don't.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

If you want something worth while then you've gotta pay. Fact!!!

Unless you're me!! Yes I am a Cnut


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just an example of one of the idiots who messages me


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Old man river youre on there aren't ya


No.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Just an example of one of the idiots who messages me


At least there's no beating round the bush lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> At least there's no beating round the bush lol


Yeah but seriously ... U don't talk to girls like that


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yeah but seriously ... U don't talk to girls like that


No it's not on but and a big one at that, pof is vile!!! It's got fcuk buddy banners on it for gods sake.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> No it's not on but and a big one at that, pof is vile!!! It's got fcuk buddy banners on it for gods sake.


I put pretty clearly I'm NOT interested in meeting people for sexy however 75% of my messages are sex pests!

I thought it was be a good idea to use again when I came to this city as it would be a good way to meet people ..just different people who I normally meet traveling.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I put pretty clearly I'm NOT interested in meeting people for sexy however 75% of my messages are sex pests!
> 
> I thought it was be a good idea to use again when I came to this city as it would be a good way to meet people ..just different people who I normally meet traveling.


You get chancers everywhere. Blokes see that as a challenge. Maybe go on a variety of different forums or do activities you wouldn't normally do. Little painting war hammer in games workshop pmsl.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

misshayley said:


> I used to be on POF back home and then rejoined here in Melbourne and met 2 real nice people, both just for friendship!
> 
> tbh it bores me a little, i get the same messages from the same people and most of them make me want to vomit! but like i said i have met 2 good friends so pretty happy with that


But nothing serious relationship wise? Can i ask an honest q? Did you know what to expect from there? As i said, i don't use it but know what it is for......not what it is advertised as being. I am 'out there' as far as that type of thing is concerned, but serious sex folks don't use it as its a breeding ground for weirdo's and std's....people who want sex but don't look after their sexual health!



OldManRiver said:


> The world doesn't revolve around sex, there are plenty of PoF and other sites that are free that are looking for a normal relationship, it's just there are a large majority that do just want to get laid. Of course then you get the obligatory "No players, no bullsh!tters" on the profiles stating they got burnt by someone there. So yes a lot of people are naive, or just stupid. End of the day, the majority are just after a bunk up, but there are some who aren't, and there are some who are cvnts who deserve to be fked with, and there are those who don't.


On POF it does....i like you alot OMR, but the simple truth is it is a sex site that doesn't describe itself as such......you get the odd weirdo who uses it to find a date...and is quickly brought to the real world, just like a personal experience where we were outed when Bri's sisters, husbands mate joined a swinging site thinking that it was a dating site...even though it clearly stated that it was a site for meeting people for SEX. Whilst i agree with you in concept about in 'our time'(and neither of us are 'past it') its just not the way the younger generation is.....

Btw, those who put the 'no players' etc are *usually* the worst of them:rolleyes:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ser: yeah I know exactly why some People use it especially men their c0cks do the typing for them!

I'm pretty sensible well I like to think I am! Iv met a few people and 2 il be friends with for a long time!

Relationship wise I'm not sure it would be any good cuz surely if ur serious about internet dating then the real sites would be better the ones u pay for

Any feel free to look at my profile I have nothing to hide


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

misshayley said:


> I put pretty clearly I'm NOT interested in meeting people for sexy however 75% of my messages are sex pests!
> 
> I thought it was be a good idea to use again when I came to this city as it would be a good way to meet people ..just different people who I normally meet traveling.


Nothing wrong with mutual enjoyment chicky.....but POf is full of numbnuts as to how they go about it:lol:

If you want sexy, there are much better sites to go to


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ser said:


> Nothing wrong with mutual enjoyment chicky.....but POf is full of numbnuts as to how they go about it:lol:
> 
> If you want sexy, there are much better sites to go to


It's never been a sex thing but I know it is for a lot of people x


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Never been on POF.

Don't want to sound like a c0ck but always been able to find it if I need it, POF seems like shooting fish in a barrell for single guys.

I like the thrill of the chase, in bars etc that's exactly what you get. Tonight I've been out on a work do, met loads of bird hat I could've converted but no point, I'm spoken for, so they'd be wasting their time!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=45271825

This should work this is my profile


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

misshayley said:


> It's never been a sex thing but I know it is for a lot of people x


See, you relate sex to emotion, i am NOt saying thats a bad thing, but for me, the two are separate....sex isn't a 'love' thing, or even seeing if there is a love thing possible, it is purely a sexual experience, a predatory , animalistic enjoyment....kind of like jobs/hobbies/what alcohol you like to drink...you try a few...maybe more than a few:devil2: Just cause you try something, doesn't mean you gotta settle with it and have a family(hehe) People get too attached to a 'love' thing when its the sex thats carries them through...also in reverse, many stay through love, when having NOt enough sex for theirs or their partners appetite....either way, someone ends up wishing they had more If more were honest and saw sex for what it is, rather than putting an emotional attachment to it, there would be a world of happier people. Just *MY* experience btw, but the amount of mismatched relationships(on a sexual level) that i have come across, if they could separate it the way they did hobbies or whatever, and DIDN't relate it to love(which is a totally different thing, even acknowledged by the 'clever folks' who realise that sexual desire is a 'need' a 'desire' where as love is a something else) then we would all live better lives...the problem is that we, as humans are brought up to believe that sex is love......and that is where we fail imho.



Smitch said:


> Never been on POF.
> 
> Don't want to sound like a c0ck but always been able to find it if I need it, POF seems like shooting fish in a barrell for single guys.
> 
> I like the thrill of the chase, in bars etc that's exactly what you get. Tonight I've been out on a work do, met loads of bird hat I could've converted but no point, I'm spoken for, so they'd be wasting their time!


As i have stated, i have never been on pof, but i do get where you are coming from, if we didn't do what we do and have those places to go for that....i would prefer that too....and i have had the odd occurence when that is the situ that has taken my fancy, i have been honest throughout, and i sure as sh1t enjoyed every one of those experiences:devil2: As a female you don't even have to try on these sites.....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ser said:


> See, you relate sex to emotion, i am NOt saying thats a bad thing, but for me, the two are separate....sex isn't a 'love' thing, or even seeing if there is a love thing possible, it is purely a sexual experience, a predatory , animalistic enjoyment....kind of like jobs/hobbies/what alcohol you like to drink...you try a few...maybe more than a few:devil2: Just cause you try something, doesn't mean you gotta settle with it and have a family(hehe) People get too attached to a 'love' thing when its the sex thats carries them through...also in reverse, many stay through love, when having NOt enough sex for theirs or their partners appetite....either way, someone ends up wishing they had more If more were honest and saw sex for what it is, rather than putting an emotional attachment to it, there would be a world of happier people. Just *MY* experience btw, but the amount of mismatched relationships(on a sexual level) that i have come across, if they could separate it the way they did hobbies or whatever, and DIDN't relate it to love(which is a totally different thing, even acknowledged by the 'clever folks' who realise that sexual desire is a 'need' a 'desire' where as love is a something else) then we would all live better lives...the problem is that we, as humans are brought up to believe that sex is love......and that is where we fail imho.
> 
> As i have stated, i have never been on pof, but i do get where you are coming from, if we didn't do what we do and have those places to go for that....i would prefer that too....and i have had the odd occurence when that is the situ that has taken my fancy, i have been honest throughout, and i sure as sh1t enjoyed every one of those experiences:devil2: As a female you don't even have to try on these sites.....


I honestly envy yours and @weeman relationship, really hope I can have something similar in the future - will be hard to find the right girl for it though, and truth be told not sure if I could handle it! Would love to try it of course, life is for living after all!


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

F*ckin hell if POF is as easy as it sounds might sign up and see what happens. Shooting fish in a barrel sounds good to me. 500mg of test says there isn't much I wouldn't go for right now


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> I honestly envy yours and @weeman relationship, really hope I can have something similar in the future - will be hard to find the right girl for it though, and truth be told not sure if I could handle it! Would love to try it of course, life is for living after all!


See, the thing is, if a lass is into it, she will be into it, trying to talk a girl into is is a nogo as far as i am concerned, all you can do is make her feel comfortable with what she would really like from both love and sex(see, both are different!!) You can have loving sex, even if its only sex......but you can't have a loveless relationship!

The one thats right for you might be either way...or somewhere in between, but if she is the one, then a compromise is the right thing to do, if its the filth way....share her with us:devil2:

Swinging takes a huge amount of trust, and it is weird to see the person you love be sexual with someone other than you.....what kind of weird(and the other half's reaction to seeing it) determines whether you are made for the swingers world or not!:laugh:

:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ser said:


> See, the thing is, if a lass is into it, she will be into it, trying to talk a girl into is is a nogo as far as i am concerned, all you can do is make her feel comfortable with what she would really like from both love and sex(see, both are different!!) You can have loving sex, even if its only sex......but you can't have a loveless relationship!
> 
> The one thats right for you might be either way...or somewhere in between, but if she is the one, then a compromise is the right thing to do, if its the filth way....share her with us:devil2:
> 
> ...


ahhh no way thats awful, if im in a relationship id expect 100% committment and give it back, im worth it


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well this got deep last night without me lol.

Hayley nomatter what u put on your profile men know u have a lady flower and want to do bad things to it lol. Guys who come into work are told 'no touching, no this no that, no propositioning the girls' I still get asked on dates etc even though these guys know I'm sat there bullsh1tting them for money and even given them a fake name. These guys could go into town and get any old easy drunk bird to jump into bed with them but they don't, well they do at the end of the night lol, but why do they do that to me? Not because they fancy or like me, because again I have a lady flower and they see a challenge.

Ser is right btw Pof is generally for sex and a laugh. If its not that it's to browse when they're bored. OMR you say you aren't a member, well I am and know the site that's how I can say ser is right and also I would of caused no harm to that guy. For all he knows I could of meant the message and then my phone ran out of Internet usage or something. Everyone on there knows a troll when they see one and he was trying to wind me up in the first place just because it says in my profile if I don't like someone I won't message back because I won't win any prizes. Seeing as I say that he shouldn't of kept messaging me and I shouldn't have to bother with the ignore function when everyone is adults. But I don't care cos that is POF and what u expect, what everyone expects. The guy was trying to annoy me and i know he was. I take everyone at face value on there and in real life, there is absolutely nothing wrong with doing so. Nobody really knows whats uo with anyone, does it stop that shop keeper being rude or that guy barging past you in the street them girls laughing at u for no apparent reason? No it doesn't and that mr is life. You've been very rude towards me throughout this thread with indirect name calling etc and it's not on as uve taken it way too seriously. We usually get on and both spend a lot of time in the TT thread and u don't seem to of cared whether u upset me or not. You seemed to of taken it personally and I don't know perhaps you've been strung along before but it happens to everyone. The message was harmless and funny that's it.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ahhh no way thats awful, if im in a relationship id expect 100% committment and give it back, im worth it


They're swingers though it's not awful to them and they are still being committed within the kind of relationship they have


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well this got deep last night without me lol.
> 
> Hayley nomatter what u put on your profile men know u have a lady flower and want to do bad things to it lol. Guys who come into work are told 'no touching, no this no that, no propositioning the girls' I still get asked on dates etc even though these guys know I'm sat there bullsh1tting them for money and even given them a fake name. These guys could go into town and get any old easy drunk bird to jump into bed with them but they don't, well they do at the end of the night lol, but why do they do that to me? Not because they fancy or like me, because again I have a lady flower *and they see a challenge. *
> 
> Ser is right btw Pof is generally for sex and a laugh. If its not that it's to browse when they're bored. OMR you say you aren't a member, well I am and know the site that's how I can say ser is right and also I would of caused no harm to that guy. For all he knows I could of meant the message and then my phone ran out of Internet usage or something. Everyone on there knows a troll when they see one and he was trying to wind me up in the first place just because it says in my profile if I don't like someone I won't message back because I won't win any prizes. Seeing as I say that he shouldn't of kept messaging me and I shouldn't have to bother with the ignore function when everyone is adults. But I don't care cos that is POF and what u expect, what everyone expects. The guy was trying to annoy me and i know he was. I take everyone at face value on there and in real life, there is absolutely nothing wrong with doing so. Nobody really knows whats uo with anyone, does it stop that shop keeper being rude or that guy barging past you in the street them girls laughing at u for no apparent reason? No it doesn't and that mr is life. You've been very rude towards me throughout this thread with indirect name calling etc and it's not on as uve taken it way too seriously. We usually get on and both spend a lot of time in the TT thread and u don't seem to of cared whether u upset me or not. You seemed to of taken it personally and I don't know perhaps you've been strung along before but it happens to everyone. The message was harmless and funny that's it.


challenge???

they pay you - you take your clothes off.... where's the challenge in that?

lols don't be kidding yourself Kay men don't go to strip joints because of the challenge they go because they get what they pay for lmao


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Ser said:


> Ps, have never used POF myself, i use sites that have my actual intention plainly put....


Where do I sign? Lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> challenge???
> 
> they pay you - you take your clothes off.... where's the challenge in that?
> 
> lols don't be kidding yourself Kay men don't go to strip joints because of the challenge they go because they get what they pay for lmao


Lol read it properly LL

They go to strip clubs and PROPOSITION the girls to go out with them because they know they aren't allowed and the girls aren't allowed to get a date is a challenge. I have a guy come in to see me every week who never gives up on asking me out.

Please tell me though, have you ever worked in a strip club or been a stripper? Because everyone who has knows the above


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Everytime i come on this thread kay is involved in a different scandal!!! Lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol read it properly LL
> 
> They go to strip clubs and PROPOSITION the girls to go out with them because they know they aren't allowed and the girls aren't allowed to get a date is a challenge. I have a guy come in to see me every week who never gives up on asking me out.
> 
> Please tell me though, have you ever worked in a strip club or been a stripper? Because everyone who has knows the above


Its not so much a challenge as an opportunistic question really. They ask,you say no,the night carries on. And the reason strippers get asked is because men automatically assume you are easy, so all it will take is a meal and a drink and they'll get their end wet,nothing more nothing less.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Its not so much a challenge as an opportunistic question really. They ask,you say no,the night carries on. And the reason strippers get asked is because men automatically assume you are easy, so all it will take is a meal and a drink and they'll get their end wet,nothing more nothing less.


Have you been a stripper aswell?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Have you been a stripper aswell?


No,are you a man?

I can see it from the other side of the coin which you cant.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol read it properly LL
> 
> They go to strip clubs and PROPOSITION the girls to go out with them because they know they aren't allowed and the girls aren't allowed to get a date is a challenge. I have a guy come in to see me every week who never gives up on asking me out.
> 
> Please tell me though, have you ever worked in a strip club or been a stripper? Because everyone who has knows the above


lols No, thank god I haven't.

I think you are really deluded about all this strip club/challenge for men stuff

They go because they get what they pay for and likewise they assume they can pay for sex too thats why they ask

lmao its not Pretty Woman they not gonna be marrying you


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I think you get from pof what you want. I want to meet a lovely lass and I've took my time and met five so far - all of them the loveliest of people and I'm good friends with them all (and a bit more than that with one of them!).

If all you're interested in is sex then that's probably what you're going to get, and nothing wrong with that. Each very much to their own. :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> No,are you a man?
> 
> I can see it from the other side of the coin which you cant.


That's all very well and good and there may be some like that and just seeing it as an opportunity which I agree on but you seriously do get guys after a challenge and anyone that works in the industry and knows it will tell you the same.

I'm not debating about this either, it's my flipping job I know what happens there lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lols No, thank god I haven't.
> 
> I think you are really deluded about all this strip club/challenge for men stuff
> 
> ...


No, I think you have never worked in the industry therefore do not understand it

Nobody said its like pretty woman, it's far from it and I never said anything about anyone asking to pay for sex, if they wana ask that outright they do.

No need to be so rude with the way you write things constantly lovely lady as if you are better than everyone else and know more than everyone else


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Kay can i be nosey and ask why you chose stripping to earn a living? I presume its money orientated..have you come across any disapproval from your family?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> No, I think you have never worked in the industry therefore do not understand it
> 
> Nobody said its like pretty woman, it's far from it and I never said anything about anyone asking to pay for sex, if they wana ask that outright they do.
> 
> No need to be so rude with the way you write things constantly lovely lady as if you are better than everyone else and know more than everyone else


lol but you see Kay I do know more than everyone else :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Kay can i be nosey and ask why you chose stripping to earn a living? I presume its money orientated..have you come across any disapproval from your family?


My last job went very wrong very suddenly and I needed a quick income that fit around my son and kept a roof over his head. Yh a few people don't like it in my family, my mind just wouldn't work that way if someone I knew was a hooker I wouldn't care Aslong as they were happy, but of they don't like it then fair enough but it is my choice


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> No, I think you have never worked in the industry therefore do not understand it


I don't mean to be rude but that statement is utter bollox. You dont run the club that needs to find out ways of getting one over their rival clubs. Thats someone that should know how this industry works.

All you have to do is show up and compete against the other girls in the club to get the custom. That mainly comes down to if a man likes blondes or brunettes,skinny or fat,big boobs or small,how much you tease them when you dance and so on.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I don't mean to be rude but that statement is utter bollox. You dont run the club that needs to find out ways of getting one over their rival clubs. Thats someone that should know how this industry works.
> 
> All you have to do is show up and compete against the other girls in the club to get the custom. That mainly comes down to if a man likes blondes or brunettes,skinny or fat,big boobs or small,how much you tease them when you dance and so on.


Ok scamp. Wicked brilliant u know everything have a nice day


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok scamp. Wicked brilliant u know everything have a nice day


I don't know how to pole dance,so nearly everything but I will enjoy my day,thank you.

Enjoy your little bubble.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> My last job went very wrong very suddenly and I needed a quick income that fit around my son and kept a roof over his head. Yh a few people don't like it in my family, my mind just wouldn't work that way if someone I knew was a hooker I wouldn't care Aslong as they were happy, but of they don't like it then fair enough but it is my choice


But arent you worried about what happens when age and nature takes it toll?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I don't know how to pole dance,so nearly everything but I will enjoy my day,thank you.
> 
> Enjoy your little bubble.


Yawn


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> lol but you see Kay I do know more than everyone else :thumb:


Apart from me you dosey trout


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lols No, thank god I haven't.
> 
> I think you are really deluded about all this strip club/challenge for men stuff
> 
> ...


shes not deluded. this happens lots.

it also happens with the working girls. married guy with muscles comes in with mates, not interested and just has a chat, some putdowns...before you know it they are all sat round you between seeing customers and you have free drinks and offered free dances :lol: just so one can get the upperhand on the others. a challenge.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> But arent you worried about what happens when age and nature takes it toll?


I won't be doing it forever, just til something else comes up. It's more mentally and physically challenging than anyone could ever imagine and drains me way way too much to do it for too long


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yawn
> 
> View attachment 103480


Seems all them late nights are catching up on you. You should work less hours,despite how demanding the industry is I'm sure they'll cope.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> shes not deluded. this happens lots.
> 
> it also happens with the working girls. married guy with muscles comes in with mates, not interested and just has a chat, some putdowns...before you know it they are all sat round you between seeing customers and you have free drinks and offered free dances :lol: just so one can get the upperhand on the others. a challenge.


Free drinks? The girls buy your drinks? We are much more tight in my club us girls would never put our hand in our pocket lol

I do love it when a fit guy comes in mind and I can just sit there nd drink his drink between customers


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Seems all them late nights are catching up on you. You should work less hours,despite how demanding the industry is I'm sure they'll cope.


Y u gota write everything as if ur an absolute asshole?

I duno when I said it was a demanding industry cos its not, less and less money is going into it constantly, doesn't mean to say the girls don't work their asses off though to provide for their families or whatever

I have got this week off though, it's so good


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Free drinks? The girls buy your drinks? We are much more tight in my club us girls would never put our hand in our pocket lol
> 
> I do love it when a fit guy comes in mind and I can just sit there nd drink his drink between customers


lol. no they dont buy me drinks. but it pays to be nice to the weird owner that no one else likes or speaks too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Y u gota write everything as if ur an absolute asshole?
> 
> I duno when I said it was a demanding industry cos its not, less and less money is going into it constantly, doesn't mean to say the girls don't work their asses off though to provide for their families or whatever
> 
> I have got this week off though, it's so good


kay. why you biting. this will play on your mind but for guys winding you up, its gone as soon as they leave the comp/phone. who cares what we all think?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I won't be doing it forever, just til something else comes up. It's more mentally and physically challenging than anyone could ever imagine and drains me way way too much to do it for too long


How much would you take home on an normal night?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How much would you take home on an normal night?


Is no normal night and it fluctuates massively normal before was at least 200 on a weekday and around 500 on a Saturday but recently you're lucky if u make 100 on a weeknight and very lucky if u make 200 on a Saturday. When less money is coming into the club from people not paying entry or buying drinks they put more girls on so the club gets money off them from paying house fees which in turn means even though there are less customers than usual there are more girls about to dance for them. Its not been nice working recently but it will pick up again. How long the industry will last though I don't know


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

@Ser we'll agree to disagree lol I'm not going to argue over it

@Kaywoodham Well you made the bed, you now lie in it. I just stated I felt your message was a low act, and you made it perfectly clear that you "don't tread on eggshells around people" and that you didn't care about any potential out come, as he deserved it. But then you say that I didn't care if I offended you or not. A statement steeped in irony no ? How come you've totally ignored my question "Would you give a sh!t if he had done something to himself?" The fact you've tried time and time again to justify it just shows immaturity to me. As for the rest of it, about your profession etc, that's not even relevant. But from the way you talk, you do come across as if all men are the same, and we deserve grief for being men. I'm sorry if this isn't what you want to hear, and you may think I am taking this way too seriously, but then I don't like seeing anyone messed around with on the emotional level, and that's not because i've been stung, as I haven't. My PoF experience was really nice, and I met someone very nice, we dated, it didn't click, but I made a new friend. Admitedly that was some years ago, maybe the place has changed a lot since then. Every action has a reaction and I would have personally thought a lot more of you if you had just said "There is a guy who doesnt take being ignored as a rejection, what a numbnut, i'm going to ignore him"


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I don't know how to pole dance,so nearly everything but I will enjoy my day,thank you.
> 
> Enjoy your little bubble.


I'll teach you? Then you will know everything


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I'll teach you? Then you will know everything


Excellent. Living in Belfast is a bit of a ballache but gives me a chance to come over for the ice hockey as well. Two birds with one stone,then I'll know EVERYTHING.

Next profile pic will be me upside down on a pole like your avi,what a s*xy site that will be,thank you


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> @Ser we'll agree to disagree lol I'm not going to argue over it
> 
> @Kaywoodham Well you made the bed, you now lie in it. I just stated I felt your message was a low act, and you made it perfectly clear that you "don't tread on eggshells around people" and that you didn't care about any potential out come, as he deserved it. But then you say that I didn't care if I offended you or not. A statement steeped in irony no ? How come you've totally ignored my question "Would you give a sh!t if he had done something to himself?" The fact you've tried time and time again to justify it just shows immaturity to me. As for the rest of it, about your profession etc, that's not even relevant. But from the way you talk, you do come across as if all men are the same, and we deserve grief for being men. I'm sorry if this isn't what you want to hear, and you may think I am taking this way too seriously, but then I don't like seeing anyone messed around with on the emotional level, and that's not because i've been stung, as I haven't. My PoF experience was really nice, and I met someone very nice, we dated, it didn't click, but I made a new friend. Admitedly that was some years ago, maybe the place has changed a lot since then. Every action has a reaction and I would have personally thought a lot more of you if you had just said "There is a guy who doesnt take being ignored as a rejection, what a numbnut, i'm going to ignore him"


Yes it was ironic which is EXACTLY why I said it to u.

It was a stupid question that's why I didn't answer it. Course I would but guess what it's not happening.

I certainly am not a man hater. I love men get on very well with men better than women and actually like the way they think more then I like the way women think.

You have definitely read everything very very wrong.

Oh and it's not for you to tell anyone what they should and shouldn't do.

I also thought by now it would of been noted that I don't care if a member likes me or not. I am what I am do what I do and will keep being that way


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I think kay may be on to something. If men didnt see a stripper as a 'challenge' then why would they brag so much after if they do manage to get one over on their mates?

One of my mates was bragging all night about how he managed to get one of the girls numbers after a dance... until I pointed out there was only 10 out of the 11 numbers on the paper..

But I can see what kay means, its as though he got more satisfaction from getting a strippers number than taking an average bird in a club home and nailing her.

Maybe he's just a cvnt :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I'll teach you? Then you will know everything


Thinks he will know everything


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Y u gota write everything as if ur an absolute asshole?
> 
> I duno when I said it was a demanding industry cos its not, less and less money is going into it constantly, doesn't mean to say the girls don't work their asses off though to provide for their families or whatever
> 
> I have got this week off though, it's so good


Some might call me an ****hole,others might say I call a spade a spade.

I don't mind people working to provide for their families,at least you're doing something about it,what I don't like is people dressing up things to something they are not.

Enjoy your week off.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I think kay may be on to something. If men didnt see a stripper as a 'challenge' then why would they brag so much after if they do manage to get one over on their mates?
> 
> One of my mates was bragging all night about how he managed to get one of the girls numbers after a dance... until I pointed out there was only 10 out of the 11 numbers on the paper..
> 
> ...


A challenge would be going after a lifelong bonafide lesbian,not these modern day attention seekers,and managing to convert them.

With strippers its opportunistic,you ask and wish for the best. That stripper probably got an extra £20-£30 out of him that night by playing on his stup1dity.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Thinks he will know everything


No,no. Vanilla Face was right


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Excellent. Living in Belfast is a bit of a ballache but gives me a chance to come over for the ice hockey as well. Two birds with one stone,then I'll know EVERYTHING.
> 
> Next profile pic will be me upside down on a pole like your avi,what a s*xy site that will be,thank you


Yea the ice hockey is good, I think the Giants are top of the league currently? And they train in my gym which is nice to watch!

Lol if your avi was like mine I'd be massively impressed, I tried to get my other half to do this and he nearly vomitted from squashing his balls :lol: too funny!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

not read the whole 18 pages but at the end of the day try and forget what ppl think about you it doesnt matter in the grand scheme of things, just do what you have to to look after yourself because at the end of the day no one else gives a **** in reality as it doesnt affect them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yes it was ironic which is EXACTLY why I said it to u.
> 
> It was a stupid question that's why I didn't answer it. Course I would but guess what it's not happening.
> 
> ...


I'm not telling anyone what they should and shouldn't do, I wouldn't waste my breath or in this case the ends of my fingers. I haven't read a thing wrong Kay, I've read all I need to read tbh. I don't like nor dislike anyone, I don't actually know anyone, it's all on a computer. Names on a screen mean nothing to me.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Yea the ice hockey is good, I think the Giants are top of the league currently? And they train in my gym which is nice to watch!
> 
> Lol if your avi was like mine I'd be massively impressed, I tried to get my other half to do this and he nearly vomitted from squashing his balls :lol: too funny!


I'll make sure I bring a cup then for my nuts. Yeah top of the league but on same points as Panthers so close league so far,hopefully Panthers can push the Giants till the end and win it,about time.

I bet training next to Hoffman was an experience,the mans a beast.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> I'm not telling anyone what they should and shouldn't do, I wouldn't waste my breath or in this case the ends of my fingers. I haven't read a thing wrong Kay, I've read all I need to read tbh. I don't like nor dislike anyone, I don't actually know anyone, it's all on a computer. Names on a screen mean nothing to me.


PMSL names mean nothing to me either, i dont know anyone either, on POF lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> A challenge would be going after a lifelong bonafide lesbian,not these modern day attention seekers,and managing to convert them.
> 
> With strippers its opportunistic,you ask and wish for the best. That stripper probably got an extra £20-£30 out of him that night by playing on his stup1dity.


To YOU a challenge might be going after a lesbian.

To my mate, who frequently pulls in clubs, but had never been in a strip club before, definitley saw it as a challenge to try an pull one.

In regards to the money, hes the type who went around pretty much throwing money at various girls for dances, it wouldnt have taken much to get his money :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> To YOU a challenge might be going after a lesbian.
> 
> To my mate, who frequently pulls in clubs, but had never been in a strip club before, definitley saw it as a challenge to try an pull one.
> 
> In regards to the money, hes the type who went around pretty much throwing money at various girls for dances, it wouldnt have taken much to get his money :lol:


To me a challenge at the moment is going a night without having to get up for a p1ss,lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> To me a challenge at the moment is going a night without having to get up for a p1ss,lol


Funny enough, same here, my excuse is old age and the amount of water I drink in the day ! lol

Christ I can remember going into a packed pub when I was in my 20's and drinking 7 or 8 pints before even thinking about the toilet !!! lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> To me a challenge at the moment is going a night without *having to get up for a p1ss,lol*


Are we talking about an actual p1ss or a fosters :lol: are you actually addicted to the product you promote :thumb:

There isnt much difference tbh


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Are we talking about an actual p1ss or a fosters :lol: are you actually addicted to the product you promote :thumb:
> 
> There isnt much difference tbh


Haha i fvcking hate fosters,you are right it is the same.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Is no normal night and it fluctuates massively normal before was at least 200 on a weekday and around 500 on a Saturday but recently you're lucky if u make 100 on a weeknight and very lucky if u make 200 on a Saturday. When less money is coming into the club from people not paying entry or buying drinks they put more girls on so the club gets money off them from paying house fees which in turn means even though there are less customers than usual there are more girls about to dance for them. Its not been nice working recently but it will pick up again. How long the industry will last though I don't know


£100-£200 a night aint too bad for a nights skankin imo..better than any minimum wage job you can pick up, i might sound boring and old if i were you i'd learn a skill while you are getting that money because when that time comes where you cant even get £20 from a fat drunken old man..you'll be back on to square one trying to house and feed your son :no:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> £100-£200 a night aint too bad for a nights skankin imo..better than any minimum wage job you can pick up, i might sound boring and old if i were you i'd learn a skill while you are getting that money because when that time comes where you cant even get £20 from a fat drunken old man..you'll be back on to square one trying to house and feed your son :no:


U still have to pay the club mind so sometimes if no1 comes in u have paid the club but earnt no money to make up for it do recently all that money has been doing is paying fees. Swings and roundabouts. And when u do earn money regardless of what anyone thinks u deserve it, it is hard work, u out up with a lot and it's completely and utterly exhausting. As I said I won't be doing it forever and I'm always on the lookout for something else


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

My pof experience has pretty much been ugly girls, trannies and gay men offering to pay me to let them suck me off. It's been amazing!

I'd say 90% on there are complete fruit loops!

Regarding lads seeing strippers as a challenge, they do. I go strip clubs with mates sometimes and very rarely get a dance. I'd rather crack onto the girls and see if I can take them out. Worked a few times. So much better then getting a dance.

Also, I don't think you can blame Kay for how she sees lads nowadays. When you work as a stripper the amount of sleazy lads you will have fawning over you all night with only a very small percentage being decent fellas, you will start thinking that we are all like that. If you are all honest, if you go in a strip club you are a little bit of a pervert


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> £100-£200 a night aint too bad for a nights skankin imo..better than any minimum wage job you can pick up, i might sound boring and old if i were you i'd learn a skill while you are getting that money because when that time comes where you cant even get £20 from a fat drunken old man..you'll be back on to square one trying to house and feed your son :no:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> My pof experience has pretty much been ugly girls, trannies and gay men offering to pay me to let them suck me off. It's been amazing!
> 
> I'd say 90% on there are complete fruit loops!
> 
> ...


I'm sure I've seen u on there... Not with the name Liam mind...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm sure I've seen u on there... Not with the name Liam mind...


Oh yeah! I've just remembered you messaging me. I always knew you were a trannie!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Oh yeah! I've just remembered you messaging me. I always knew you were a trannie!


PAHAHAHAAAA

Nob lol

I had a tranny message me the other day aswell. Wierd!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> PAHAHAHAAAA
> 
> Nob lol
> 
> I had a tranny message me the other day aswell. Wierd!


Makes me wonder how many straight lads actually take the trannies up on their offer. They must get some or why bother messaging? Same with fellas messaging other fellas asking to pay them to suck them off.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I just remembered i'm living with someone i met on pof... i say with but she's never here probably seen her twice in the last two months. Yes she is your typical pof chick, fat and ugly but she has a heart of gold, and charges me not rent... i don't even sleep with her which is the best thing

So as you can see, not all the girls on there are lonely, desperate nutters


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> I just remembered i'm living with someone i met on pof...* i say with but she's never here probably seen her twice in the last two months. Yes she is your typical pof chick, fat and ugly but she has a heart of gold, and charges me not rent... i don't even sleep with her which is the best thing*
> 
> So as you can see, not all the girls on there are lonely, desperate nutters


Bredrin she'll be coming back lookin for back dated payment..hope you got the stomach and energy :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Bredrin she'll be coming back lookin for back dated payment..hope you got the stomach and energy :laugh:


The only back dated payment she'll get is a clean yard and fullly stocked fridge... She'll be over the moon with the latter


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> I just remembered i'm living with someone i met on pof... i say with but she's never here probably seen her twice in the last two months. Yes she is your typical pof chick, fat and ugly but she has a heart of gold, and charges me not rent... i don't even sleep with her which is the best thing
> 
> So as you can see, not all the girls on there are lonely, desperate nutters


Isn't about time you moved out of your parents house?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Isn't about time you moved out of your parents house?


I hope you're not suggesting my mum is a fat and ugly and i met her on pof


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm booked up with 'coffee dates' this week will have to be the end of next week...


Well talking about biscuits,,,im much sexier than the rest,,,,i could give you a twix

Just think thats 2 fingers never mind a chocolate knob..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> I hope you're not suggesting my mum is a fat and ugly and i met her on pof


Wouldnt matter if she had a heart of gold though.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Well talking about biscuits,,,im much sexier than the rest,,,,i could give you a twix
> 
> Just think thats 2 fingers never mind a chocolate knob..


Isn't that a kit Kat?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Isn't that a kit Kat?


Suppose if i had squared of fingers yeah


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I made a POF with a pic of me, I got two messages in a week

I made a POF with a pic of a stunning 20 year old bird and got 100+ messages a day, about 10% were pictures of c*cks


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I made a POF with a pic of a stunning 20 year old bird and got 100+ messages a day, about 10% were pictures of c*cks


Whatever gets you going..you ever thought of using grindr


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Saw that coming a mile off


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

the argument between @Kaywoodham & @Sc4mp0 is crap, keep ending each insult with "have a nice day" or "enjoy your week", what sort of ruck is this? in future please end all messages to eachother with: "so go fcuk yourself"


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

TG123 said:


> the argument between @Kaywoodham & @Sc4mp0 is crap, keep ending each insult with "have a nice day" or "enjoy your week", what sort of ruck is this? in future please end all messages to eachother with: "so go fcuk yourself"


Haha,we werent arguing fella,well in my eyes that wasnt an argument but a disagreement in opinions. However just to make you happy

TS123 GO **** YOURSELF...after you've had a nice day. :tongue:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

youre all a bunch of a tw4ts

take care, look after yourselves and good luck with all your endeavours


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jake87 said:


> youre all a bunch of a tw4ts
> 
> take care, look after yourselves and good luck with all your endeavours


i agree, bunch of jokey disgusting, fcukin shame on you all, but all the best for the future, god speed, good luck, hope you all end up happy someday, its been brilliant, we should do this again


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Got a bad headache today, think im getting a cold


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Clicked a link on here to pof and left that page open on the tablet. My girlfriend just went on it to google why the cat is ****ing blood and now thinks I'm humping some lezzer from Cardiff.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Got a bad headache today, think im getting a cold


every1 seems to be getting it mate, ive had it to:beer: have some bro love


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> every1 seems to be getting it mate, ive had it to:beer: have some bro love


Thanks mate


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Thanks mate


bit quite tonight, cant find a decent thread to troll


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Met two girlfriends from pof. First one was probably best girl iv ever slept with but came out a psychopath a year in.

Met current gf off there. She seems great and normal but they all do at first.

Lots of hilarious dates. Whales. And crazies.

I personally wonder how any guy actually gets laid off there tbh. I imagine the top 5 percent are just Fking all the girls. I did ok on there.

My ex showed me her inbox. Nearly every guy in a 20 mile radius had messaged her in a month: she said she mainly messaged me cause I never messaged her first.

My current gf let me use her pof for a few days to see how bad it was. I changed it to a different town and must of for a message an hour at least. It's insane


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Right this guy has a picture of zyzz, I asked if it was him and he said yes. Not knowing I know who zyzz is obv lol.

What shall I say


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Right this guy has a picture of zyzz, I asked if it was him and he said yes. Not knowing I know who zyzz is obv lol.
> 
> What shall I say
> 
> View attachment 103664


 Time for you to wind the Cnut right up!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Right this guy has a picture of zyzz, I asked if it was him and he said yes. Not knowing I know who zyzz is obv lol.
> 
> What shall I say
> 
> View attachment 103664


Send him a picture of your clout a fake address and tell him to get a wiggle on. Watch his Conkers shrink :lol:


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Right this guy has a picture of zyzz, I asked if it was him and he said yes. Not knowing I know who zyzz is obv lol.
> 
> What shall I say
> 
> View attachment 103664


hahaha

They must be trolling man. Surely no one would try and pull that off.....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

There's a few ive come across ud b surprised. I just put 'u r stunning I'd love to meet u'


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

nowhereboy said:


> hahaha
> 
> They must be trolling man. Surely no one would try and pull that off.....


Ok guys which one of you is it


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Right this guy has a picture of zyzz, I asked if it was him and he said yes. Not knowing I know who zyzz is obv lol.
> 
> What shall I say
> 
> View attachment 103664


tell him that you love his aesthetics :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tell the cnut you're mirin


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Ok guys which one of you is it


Me :lol:

Figured the pic request would work a charm :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Right this guy has a picture of zyzz, I asked if it was him and he said yes. Not knowing I know who zyzz is obv lol.
> 
> What shall I say
> 
> View attachment 103664


Tell him he has no legs

Then tell him he's a lying cnut


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

good girl but you forgot to end your sentence with "brah"


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats funny Kay!

What a cu.nt


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Ask if he'd consider a Thai sauna as a first date


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103666


Lmao this is hilarious!! Ps u need to charge your phone


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What do I put now?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> Lmao this is hilarious!! Ps u need to charge your phone


I always need to charge my phone lol


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Is he busy posting stupid youtube vids lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

'that's a same, I'm wet as a fishermans slipper now'

This is quite entertaining lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Cutandjacked said:


> Is he busy posting stupid youtube vids lol


Or busy raising from the dead


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tell him if he makes it sooner you'll make it worth his while!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny post Kay, he must pick up on that now or he is more stupid then we think he is.....


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Where's fat when we need plenty of zyzz style things to say


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lmao this kid must be taking the p1ss!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

"Yea baby I sure am an animal, I'm a rodrigues giant saddleback tortoise"


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ask him with a pic of his ccok with your name wrote on it


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

don't you just hate people who spell "gawjus" massive cringe.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

shauny13 said:


> don't you just hate people who spell "gawjus" massive cringe.


Lol, that's definately the most cringe thing about this fella


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvcking hell guys, help a fella out, I'm 99% sure I had her convinced I was zyzz.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103685


Tell him you'll send him a pic if he sends you one and it will be of your private parts. Then send him that pic of that d1ck you have that looks like it could club seals!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

im having my doubts its even a guy...


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what this guys "end game" is, he doesnt wanna meet up obviously because then you'll realise he's not vwxyz, but he doesnt want to send cock pics either :\


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

L11 said:


> I'm not entirely sure what this guys "end game" is, he doesnt wanna meet up obviously because then you'll realise he's not vwxyz, but he doesnt want to send cock pics either :\


I think its @Kaywoodham on a different account talking to herself, pretending she's popular :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hang on a minute, are you telling me this isn't this fellas real picture?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

he might not have the room


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I think its @Kaywoodham on a different account talking to herself, pretending she's popular :lol:


I'm too hungover to bother doing that!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh he's asking if I have Kik what the fuk is Kik?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh he's asking if I have Kik what the fuk is Kik?


A fetish


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Kik messenger probably


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Kik messenger probably


Oh, a computer term haha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yh some messenger I can't b assed to download it for this sh1te I'm just gna confront him now lol


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone else keep trying to press the "back" button on the screenshot or is it just me ?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

What a minge, ask him if he can see the light


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pof is full of it this morning





#vom lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Pof is full of it this morning
> 
> View attachment 104014
> 
> ...


LOL .


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

is that first one 5ft tall wearing glasses and has a massive jaw/chin?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

jake87 said:


> is that first one 5ft tall wearing glasses and has a massive jaw/chin?


Jimmy Hill ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> is that first one 5ft tall wearing glasses and has a massive jaw/chin?


No but may aswell

He has metal teeth


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> No but may aswell
> 
> He has metal teeth


what a cvnt


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I changed my profile picture and my inbox is being flooded.

This guy has one picture, says nothing on his profile, reckons it is him and came 2nd in the ukbff in London last year, as if I believe him lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh I've had 11 more messages off Calum too haha woops


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My mate is on there at the min, he's no looker what so ever but my god he's gettin more sex than the average male rabbit!!! I jsut sit back and listen to his stories and weep with laughter!

There's a fake profile of me on there somewhere, says I'm a truck driver or something haha

I wouldn't mind but I've never even googled the site never mind logged onto it


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> My mate is on there at the min, he's no looker what so ever but my god he's gettin more sex than the average male rabbit!!! I jsut sit back and listen to his stories and weep with laughter!
> 
> There's a fake profile of me on there somewhere, says I'm a truck driver or something haha
> 
> I wouldn't mind but I've never even googled the site never mind logged onto it


Lmao he's a good lad!

So many fakes on there it's stupid

No wonder they get a lot the amount of messages they send out. I've had 52 this morning!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I changed my profile picture and my inbox is being flooded.
> 
> This guy has one picture, says nothing on his profile, reckons it is him and came 2nd in the ukbff in London last year, as if I believe him lol
> 
> View attachment 104018


Thats funny cos ive found that picture on not one, not two, but 5 other sites...

http://www.tineye.com/


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't use that site on my phone. Where's the troll stolen it from then?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't use that site on my phone. Where's the troll stolen it from then?


http://bigbodybuilders.blogspot.ca/2008_06_01_archive.html

http://heidibetts.com/2010/11/happy-birthday-to-me/

http://yummyoftheday.myblogsite.com/entry137.html

http://www.musclemg.com/647.htm

http://www.hablamox.com/gallery/chicos-musculosos/imagen/57

all VERY ghey


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> http://bigbodybuilders.blogspot.ca/2008_06_01_archive.html
> 
> http://heidibetts.com/2010/11/happy-birthday-to-me/
> 
> ...


Haha wicked well done! I just sent him one of the links


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

He'll say they have stolen his picture.

Ask him if his name is gymgym :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> He'll say they have stolen his picture.
> 
> Ask him if his name is gymgym :whistling:


Haha he just put question marks back as if he didn't know what I was in about

I bet he's got loads of girls chatting away to him on there lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Thats funny cos ive found that picture on not one, not two, but 5 other sites...
> 
> http://www.tineye.com/


do you often search for semi naked muscular men?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's a good one


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Here's a good one
> 
> View attachment 104072


I'll be honest i see where he's coming from


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> do you often search for semi naked muscular men?


More often than is healthy mate.


----------

